# Are Slingshot sights BS?



## Wignorant

This isn't the sling that I just bought, but its similar. I took it out last night and was pretty freaking accurate when sighting properly. Was it a fluke? Are they on to something with these sights?


----------



## Jolly Roger

I really like the Pocket Predator Pro Clips with the sight on them. Works well on my PP Cast Ranger.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Yes, slingshot sights are BS. Ever shot a free throw? Same thing...


----------



## Wignorant

Jolly Roger said:


> I really like the Pocket Predator Pro Clips with the sight on them. Works well on my PP Cast Ranger.


I like those! What all slingshots do they work with?


----------



## STO

Sights definitely work, however on that particular design I can't help but think they're going to shorten band life.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Wignorant said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Pocket Predator Pro Clips with the sight on them. Works well on my PP Cast Ranger.
> 
> 
> 
> I like those! What all slingshots do they work with?
Click to expand...

The Pro Clips from Pocket Predator work on most of the Pocket Predator slingshots and anything else that has a hole that will match up with the forks and the Clips. I've put them on a few other makes but you will love shooting the Pocket Predator Slingshots that come with them or the Ranger Tac and Side Shooter that has a different quick band attachment. Took me awhile to get wrap and tuck figured out but once I got the hang of it....still found I prefer the Pro Clips.


----------



## The Norseman

Sights will work if you consistently do everything the same. Just look up Gamekeeper John on YouTube. If you have trouble getting your anchor point, hold, and head in the same position every time, you will become frustrated and hate yourself... I may have some personal experience there...


----------



## Covert5

The dimple sight on my Pocket Predator SERE works awesome! You have to be consistent in every aspect of your shot in order for it to work.


----------



## skropi

The Norseman said:


> Sights will work if you consistently do everything the same. Just look up Gamekeeper John on YouTube. If you have trouble getting your anchor point, hold, and head in the same position every time, you will become frustrated and hate yourself... I may have some personal experience there...


Hahaha, yep, and that's the reason sights don't actually work  you still have to know how to shoot. Having said that, IF someone is already consistent, then they may work, as they offer more reference points. But I wouldn't suggest to someone just starting out to use them, simply because there are more important aspects to focus on early on


----------



## Fiveshooter

Some competitors use them. I have a few Chinese models that came with them (removable) that I think they may help me once I get around to trying them. I don't shoot full butterfly or sight down the bands. I anchor on my cheek bone, find my reference point on the frame and have a tendency to shoot high with narrow fork frames because I cant get a proper reference point on the frame for 10 meters. On narrower frames I think they will certainly help me. I only have them installed on one of many models that came with them but have yet to practice with it. I ordered a 10 pack of Universal Boy Scouts a few weeks back and Bill was generous enough to send 5 of the 10 with the quick change attachments with the big "V" blade on them as well. He did this at no added charge to me which was unexpected but very generous. I have yet to try one with the sight because I have been shooting this model without sites ever since they were available and I pretty much have my reference point figured out on this frame. I will eventually try them but my thoughts are if it isn't broken why fix it. They may work great for me once I get around to shooting with them. I have no doubt they will be of help on frames with a smaller fork spread than I normally shoot. Many mass produced Chinese frames do have a fork spread I feel is too narrow for me at 10 meters but not all of them do. All the GKZ frames I have thud far came with sites but none are attached as the fork spread on every model I have received from him has forks wide enough for me to use the frame as a reference point. If you get a chance to watch some of the video after the world cup event in Italy where shooters from all over the work compete take notice if any of the shooters that place high are using sites. I am not even sure they would allow them at the competition. I hope they do so I can see the results people that use sites in competition get.


----------



## skropi

Fiveshooter, I gather you are shooting ott? I shot some ott today with good results, and now I can clearly see that sights on an ott frame could be usefull, IF everything else is well executed of course.


----------



## Fiveshooter

skropi said:


> Fiveshooter, I gather you are shooting ott? I shot some ott today with good results, and now I can clearly see that sights on an ott frame could be usefull, IF everything else is well executed of course.


I do shoot mostly OTT but I have and shoot several TTF frames as well. The Chinese slingshots I mentioned that have an outer fork width narrower than I am used to are all OTT. With the way I use my cheekbone as an anchor point it causes me to shoot high at 10 meters if I try to use any point on the frame for reference. The sights for these adjust a fiber optic pin (or pins) upward (held gangster style) that can be raised considerably above the frame. I really need to try am learn to shoot by the method that Bill Hayes and several others advocate but for now if I use this method every window and every pet in the neighborhood may be in jeopardy. The number of "fliers" I get this way is completely unacceptable to me at this point.


----------



## Tag

I’m not saying sights of any kind are good or bad, but to me it’s that can get knocked out of alignment. Even if you use sights, you still need to exacute in my mind the three most important aspects of slingshots. 1. Verticals alignment of the slingshot 2. Clean release of the pouch (ammo) 3. Band or tube alignment. Bill Hays has a video where he uses a broom stick to illustrate Shot alignment, if you haven’t seen it, you might want to check it out. Nathan Masters also has several videos definetly worth checking out. Keep us updated on whatever you decide. Good Luck


----------

